# 2005 Phaeton Integrated Cell Phone (North American Phaeton) - pictures



## Verist1 (Mar 11, 2000)

*Hooked up the integrated phone in a 2005 Phaeton.*

I had a customer who was very interested in seeing the Integrated phone work in our (9ZH) equipped 2005 Phaeton. I located a a working Nokia 6340 (which is not easy... it is a discontinued model) and snapped it into the cradle in the armrest-.. I pushed the "Phone" key in the infotainment center. The screen showed "loading phone data" or something to that affect and after a few seconds, I could access the missed call list and text messages that were stored on the phone. I could also dial using the center knob. I also got signal strength, volume and call in progress information via the MFA. Since a car with a the Phone kit gets the European steering wheel, you get a functional disconnect/connect button on the steering wheel. I will take pictures and explore some more features on Monday. 
Regan-


----------



## hmorse (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Hooked up the integrated phone in a 2005 Phaeton. (Verist1)*

The aftermarket CK 3100 does a heck of a lot more for about $200. You can answer by saying "anser", make calls by saying a name, say "hang up" to disconnect, there is a full display for incomiong and outgoing calls, and if an incoming caller is not in your phone list it will tell you that you are receiving a call from an unknown caller. These are just a few of the features PLUS it will work with any bluetooth phone!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Hooked up the integrated phone in a 2005 Phaeton. (Verist1)*

Regan, thanks a lot for posting that information, that is really excellent. If you encounter any difficulties posting the photos, just email them to me (click on my name, at the left, to reveal my email address). But, send them to me before Wednesday - their ain't no high speed internet access in Africa.
For the record - before everyone gets excited thinking about retrofit possibilities - there are two different part numbers for the infotainment unit (component J523, 'Front Information Display Control Head Module', otherwise known as 'the radio'). I think the changeover between part numbers took place at the same time as the 2004 - 2005 MY changeover. In any case - sadly, the MY 2004 part number does not support phone integrated phone functions. There is yet another different part number for the J523 module in European cars.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Hooked up the integrated phone in a 2005 Phaeton. (PanEuropean)*

Here's a couple of photos that I found of European Phaetons that have phone support installed. I suspect this is what Regan is referring to in his original post. Regan, if the North American implementation of this is different in any way, please send me the photos so I can post them for comparison purposes. I would especially appreciate it if you could send or post some photos of the phone itself, because I think it is entirely different than the Phaeton phone shown in the photos at this link: Cell Phone Update
Michael
*Phone Control Buttons on Steering Wheel (answer / mute)*








*Phone Function Access Button on Infotainment System*


----------



## Verist1 (Mar 11, 2000)

*Re: Hooked up the integrated phone in a 2005 Phaeton. (Verist1)*

Here are the pics
I'm not sure how to get them to link, but they are all here.
 [URL]http://homepage.mac.com/verist/PhotoAlbum2.html 
[I]Modified by Verist1 at 4:53 PM 12-6-2004[/I]


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Hooked up the integrated phone in a 2005 Phaeton. (Verist1)*

Many, many thanks to Regan for taking these excellent photos showing how the *North American specification* phone integrates into the 2005 Phaeton.
As you can see, the Infotainment unit (the J523 module, or 'radio') is a different part than the same unit in the 2004 Phaetons - have a look at the button on the bottom row that reads 'PHONE', replacing the 'NAV SETUP' button found in the 2004 Phaeton. I don't have access to the two different part numbers right now (I am in Europe), but I do know, with certainty, that they are different part numbers. This suggests that it might be necessary to swap out the J523 module if someone wants to retrofit this capability to a 2004 model. That would be expensive...
The phone system in the 2005 North American Phaeton appears to be very similar in operation to the phone system in the 2005 European Phaetons.
*Integrated Cell Phone in 2005 North American Phaeton*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Hooked up the integrated phone in a 2005 Phaeton. (PanEuropean)*

Archival - reference note:
There is a fairly lengthy, quite informative discussion concerning _Installation of cell phones in 2004 Phaetons_ at this link: Cell Phone Update. Because that discussion addresses the question of cell phones in model year *2004* Phaetons, and this thread discusses the integrated cell phone in model year *2005* Phaetons (two totally different products), I am not going to merge the two threads together.
But, to keep things organized, and to avoid great confusion, if you are making a post that addresses operation or use of the *2005 Phaeton* cell phone (pictured above), please post it to this thread here, and if your post addresses retrofitting a phone to a *2004 Phaeton*, please go to this thread: Cell Phone Update and make your post to that topic.
Michael


----------



## hmorse (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Hooked up the integrated phone in a 2005 Phaeton. (Verist1)*

Is the system you described now available for 2005 Phaetons in the US? Is there a VW model Number to order it?
Curious, but my bluetooth is working great!
Harvey


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Hooked up the integrated phone in a 2005 Phaeton. (hmorse)*

*YES!* Everything you see in the 4 photos directly above is now available on MY2005 Phaetons in North America. In fact, the 4 photos above were taken by Regan, the Phaeton wizard at Gunther Volkswagen in Plantation, Florida - he ordered this Phaeton in for a customer.
The two photos at the very top of the thread show a European Phaeton, I took those photos, but the implementation of the integrated cell phone is the same now in both Europe and North America. The only difference is that in North America, I believe we still get OnStar, even if we order the integrated cell phone as an option. Perhaps one of the sales staff here on the forum can confirm this, and also let us know what the option code for the integrated cell phone is.
Before anyone asks - no, it's not possible to retrofit it to a 2004 Phaeton. Technically, it suppose could be done, but it would cost many, many thousands of dollars in parts alone, and there is no modification scheme published for the retrofit. It would be simpler and probably cheaper just to trade in your 2004 on a new 2005 that you custom-order with the cell phone installed by the factory.
Michael


----------



## nwood (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Hooked up the integrated phone in a 2005 Phaeton. (Verist1)*

Is there a true Bluetooth option/retrofit that uses the display in the car?


----------



## Spirit VW (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: Hooked up the integrated phone in a 2005 Phaeton. (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Perhaps one of the sales staff here on the forum can confirm this, and also let us know what the option code for the integrated cell phone is.

Michael - the order guide lists the phone option as option code 9ZH.


----------



## hmorse (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Hooked up the integrated phone in a 2005 Phaeton. (PanEuropean)*

I changed the display screen module in my 2004 to a 2005 that has the button for a phone. It was a little pricey. I now notice that the "info" button works which it didn't on the 2004, but I would assume that the cell phone would integrate perfectly. Anyone have any comments on this?
I still say that the Parrott CK-3100 Bluetooth car kit that I installed is as good as anything VW has planned, especially with its full voice recognition dialing, radio muting and using the car's speakers for audio for about $250!!
Harvey


----------



## hmorse (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Hooked up the integrated phone in a 2005 Phaeton. (nwood)*

Not one that uses the display in the car, but the CK-3100 has it's own display. I have it in my 2004 and it works great!
Harvey


----------



## nwood (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Hooked up the integrated phone in a 2005 Phaeton. (hmorse)*

Can you post pictures?


----------



## hmorse (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Hooked up the integrated phone in a 2005 Phaeton. (nwood)*

If you are asking for photos of the bluetooth and XM installation I had done, the photos are already posted on this forum by Michael. They are also on the installing dealer's website under custom installations at: http://www.audiobywes.com
Harvey


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Hooked up the integrated phone in a 2005 Phaeton. (hmorse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Harvey* »_I changed the display screen module in my 2004 to a 2005 that has the button for a phone. It was a little pricey. I now notice that the "info" button works which it didn't on the 2004, but I would assume that the cell phone would integrate perfectly. Anyone have any comments on this?

Hi Harvey:
I didn't know you upgraded the J523 module (infotainment module) in your Phaeton - that's really interesting news.
You mentioned that the 'INFO' button works now. By that, do you mean you have access to an electronic owner manual via the J523 screen (as in the picture below)? I was not even aware that the files for the electronic owner manual were available on the current release of the North American cartography CD's for the nav system. Perhaps I have made an error, and the files for the owner manual are in the firmware of the J523 itself. Let us know. 
Concerning your comment "I would assume that the cell phone would integrate perfectly" - I'm not so sure about that, I think you might need one additional module (the controller for the cell phone), and one slightly different module (for integration of the cell phone and the existing OnStar system. But, that is just a guess, I have not researched it. 
Somewhere on this BB I have previously posted, as file attachments, the communications system wiring diagrams showing the standard 2004 North American Phaeton with OnStar only, and the 2005 Phaeton with both OnStar and the integrated cell phone. These are not the 10 and 12 speaker stereo diagrams, but specific diagrams for the phone and communication systems. I can't do a search for them now because I am on a very slow dial-up. Perhaps someone else could look for them and post a link. Those are the diagrams you need to determine what other components you will need to put a MY 2005 style integrated cell phone into you Phaeton, now that you have the MY 2005 J523 module.
Michael
*Electronic Owner Manual - European Phaeton*
_This is the first screen that appears when you press the INFO button._


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Hooked up the integrated phone in a 2005 Phaeton. (PanEuropean)*

Ah-ha - just found the wiring diagram I was talking about. It is on page 2 of the post Cell Phone Update, see the post I made there at 11:42 AM on 11-17-2004.
Michael


----------



## hmorse (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Hooked up the integrated phone in a 2005 Phaeton. (PanEuropean)*

Hello Michael, yes, that is the display I now have. Also, when I push the "info" button, It gives me a compass reading, the street I am on and the gps latitude and longitude.
To be truthful, I am very happy with the current phone system (bluetooth), and don't think there is any necessity to spend any more money on that aspect of the vehicle. 
I just installed chrome wheels made by a company called "ICE", that are somewhat similar to the mercedes AMG.
Think I am done for a while!! (But not really......)
Harvey


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Hooked up the integrated phone in a 2005 Phaeton. (Verist1)*

I found this - looks like two phone cradles in a Bentley Continental GT.
I wonder if this could be a solution that could be fitted to a 2004 4-seat optioned Phaeton to permit phones to be fitted in the armrests?












_Modified by Paldi at 12:15 AM 2-9-2005_


----------



## Spirit VW (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: Hooked up the integrated phone in a 2005 Phaeton. (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_I found this - two phone holders in a Bentley Continental GT.
I wonder if they have a phone solution that could be fitted to a 2004 Phaeton?

The big thing I'd be curious about is if this would be a solution for four-seater Phaetons, which cannot be ordered with the phone package.


_Modified by PanEuropean at 10:22 AM 1-31-2005_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Hooked up the integrated phone in a 2005 Phaeton. (Spirit VW)*

Looks like they might fit in the twin arm rests!


----------



## riccone (Nov 11, 2004)

Looks like the 4 seater has the Audi like adjustable armrests!!!! The 5 seater does not. This is the #1 thing I miss from my D2 and D3. . can't imagine why the difference so I pose this question to The Guru.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Hooked up the integrated phone in a 2005 Phaeton. (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_I wonder if they have a phone solution that could be fitted to a 2004 Phaeton?

The reason there are two holders is because one holder (driver side) is for the phone, the other holder (passenger side) is for the Bluetooth transciever.
That same option is available on 4 seater Phaetons. Whether it is available in North America or not, I don't know - but, it's easy to find out - just check the order guide for the Phaeton and see if it is possible to order a cell phone in a 4 seater Phaeton. If it is, then what you see is probably what you get. My understanding is that the 4 seater has that type of setup because there is not enough space in the armrests for the more 'conventional' phone installation that comes on the 5 seater (photos higher up in this thread).
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Hooked up the integrated phone in a 2005 Phaeton. (PanEuropean)*

Hello All:
I took quite a few photos of the cell phone installation in EUROPEAN model year 2005 Phaetons last week when I was in Switzerland. 
I have posted the photos below, however, to avoid causing great confusion, I think it needs to be emphasized that the only photos we have so far of a factory-installed telephone in a NORTH AMERICAN Phaeton are those that Regan provided above. Those photos show a phone installed in a 5 seat Phaeton, they are the photos that were posted on December 7, 2004 (12-7-2004).
It appears that there are two different types of cell phone installations available for the European Phaetons - one that provides a single handset that is not removable - it is attached to the car with a conventional telephone handset curly cord - and one that provides two 'removable objects', one of which is the portable phone itself, the other of which is the Bluetooth receiver for the portable phone.
This means there are three possible phone configurations out there:
*1)* Fixed handset installation in 4 or 5 seater (Europe only)
*2)* Removable single handset in 5 seater (North America for sure - see photos above - Europe we don't know)
*3)* Removable dual 'object' (handset and Bluetooth gizmo) in either 5 seater or 4 seater (Europe for sure, North America we don't know).
The pictures below show configuration 1) and configuration 3). Regan's pictures of the North American Phaeton that he delivered, way above in this thread, show configuration 2).
*Fixed Handset Installation - 5 seater Phaeton*








*Fixed Handset Installation - 4 seater Phaeton*
_This is the same technology as the fixed handset installation in the 5 seater, shown above. The only difference is adaptation to the armrest of the 4 seater._








































*Bluetooth enabled REMOVABLE handset installation in 5 seater*
_The phone itself is not shown in these pictures - it was kept in the parts department for safekeeping while the car was going through the PDI process._


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Hooked up the integrated phone in a 2005 Phaeton. (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
By any chance, do you have access to the VW part number for the Bluetooth Cradle displayed in the 5-seater configuration? I found out tonight the three phones which work in Phaeton's system are all discontinued Nokia products.







I would like to play guinea pig with one of my stock vehicles and see if I can somehow convince it to just accept a signal from any Bluetooth enabled phone. I have already had my parts department begin the long process of locating the Bluetooth device in North America...








Thanks in advance. I will, of course, post results.
Regards,


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Hooked up the integrated phone in a 2005 Phaeton. (chrisj428)*

Overall, I'm confused. Why can't we simply order the necessary parts to get an integrated phone put into our cars. At first I realized that it may have something to do with the contract between VW and Onstar , but now it seems that is dwindling away. After that point, or even before then, why can't a 2004 be transformed into a 2005 simply by changing out the system?? Does the part on the steering wheel require an entirely new steering wheel or just the button portion on the steering wheel? How much would it cost to get the "guts" of the infotainment system needed to get the phone setup and running like Regan had done. ???


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

David,
You'll need an all new head unit, a new steering wheel, an extention of the front center console electrical harness and other bits and pieces...all in all several thousand dollars worth of parts, not counting labor. I'm sure if it were an easy retro fix, VW would have made the option available to 2004 MY owners.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

That may be why I didn't get a quick and positive answer from Mr. Hunt when I asked the question about retrofitting these things. I still wonder how much it cost as Regan and Hmorse (posts up above) stated that they had these interchanged. If it's less than $5K that would make more sense than losing $30K for a new car!
Not that I am that desperate to have it done. But you have to be worried about everything getting put back where it belongs, no squeaks, no broken wood, etc.
Sounds like Harvey has the most economical way to do this but I really wanted to shoot for a factory installed system. To me, the lack of an integrated phone in the Phaeton (or at least the behind the scenes wiring for one) is the dumbest thing VW did for this car. It's just not fair for the early pioneers of putting this car on the map.







When I saw the "phone" button on the dash, I just knew it would just be a matter of weeks that a phone would be available. Maybe if I just didn't have to see the button it wouldn't bother me as much


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

Bottom line.... how much would it cost to have this put in???


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

In the MY 2005 units, just having the phone button on the Infotainment unit does not "get" you the phone. A phone prep pkg must be ordered with the vehicle, at least in the 5 seater V8.


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_Bottom line.... how much would it cost to have this put in???

Hi Dave,
I realize you want to keep everything in the Phaeton factory but you might consider using a really good independent shop to integrate your phone into your Phaeton. It would be more cost effective and many installers do great work. You also have a Vag-Com so you could remove any faults created by the non-factory work.
In addition, I believe the factory Phaeton phone kit only support GSM which will not work with Sprint or Verizon.
Just a little FYI.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (rmg2)*

Thanks for everyone's response. Like I said, I believe the shop in Florida that Harvey used is probably the best local aftermarket phone/Satellite radio installer. I think it was less than $1500 . Speaking of Harvey, I've not seen him on the forum in a long time.


----------



## hmorse (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm here! Just been working and lurking!! Headed for Europe for a mon mid-May.
Harvey


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (hmorse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hmorse* »_Headed for Europe for a mon mid-May.

Harvey, I'm already here - will be away for about 10 days (Saturday through to about May 8 or so), then back for the rest of May. What countries will you be in? I'm on my moto.
Michael


----------



## hmorse (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Michael! I'll be in Amsterdam 5/13-20, then on the 21st, we board a cruise for 12 days into the Scandanavian capitols, then Russia and Estonia. It returns to Amsterdam and we fly back from there. On July 20th, I'm going to Germany for several days, Dusseldorf, baden-Baden and have a few days free there.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Hooked up the integrated phone in a 2005 Phaeton. (hmorse)*

Peter, If you are reading this post, you can see I pretty much got the answer to the question I was going to ask you. Looks like the ' 04 owners are S.O.O.L. on a factory phone
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## hmorse (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Hooked up the integrated phone in a 2005 Phaeton. (dcowan699)*

I guarantee you there isn't a VW phone system that works as well as mine! Buy the CK-3100 by Parrott, find a dealer willing to install it, purchase a bluetooth phone and that is all she wrote!
Hands free dialing, hundreds of voice tags to speak names, name announce on incoming calls, car audio system mutes, caller ID on the control panel, and all audio through the vw stereo system. Not bad for $250.00!


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Hooked up the integrated phone in a 2005 Phaeton. (hmorse)*

OK Harvey I am sold. I have Sprint and they have blue phone I can get to work with the Parrot CK3100 Parrot. 
Now where do I go to get it installed so it works via the ON Star for radio mute and vehicle speaker playback ? 
I am a Retired EE/ME combo so If there are any form of instructions including how to take apart the On-Star Assembly etc. to get at that wiring I'll DIM. 
What I need is most is the ON-Star interfacing info.
_Modified by GripperDon at 12:34 AM 5-24-2005_


_Modified by GripperDon at 12:35 AM 5-24-2005_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Hooked up the integrated phone in a 2005 Phaeton. (hmorse)*

Harvey, I haven't forgotten you as I still plan to let your guy work on my car. Maybe after July if I can work it out I'll come by and see you and let this fellow install the phone and XM. Who knows, we may form a GTG in your area since you have a great installer there in your town. Others may want to check this out too.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Hooked up the integrated phone in a 2005 Phaeton. (dcowan699)*

Well I have researched everything as well as Ican and I am ready to order the Parrott 3100 make the audio and mute connection to the head unit at the OnStar input point and use a relay so I can isolate the Parrotts output from the OnStar when it outpus just to be safe.
BUT before I do. One final request, Taking into account that , I Have a 2005 NAR Phaeton, with a Phone Button on the control panel that when pushed the screen says "Phone temporarly not available". and there is only one roll button on the steering wheel and no phone controls on the wheel.
With all that said! _Is it for sure that their is no cell phone package, etc that I can order from VW for my situation?_


_Modified by GripperDon at 10:41 AM 6-3-2005_


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Hooked up the integrated phone in a 2005 Phaeton. (GripperDon)*

I do believe that there is a "Cradle"...Check with your Parts Dept.; they should be able to order and install for you...


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Hooked up the integrated phone in a 2005 Phaeton. (vwguild)*

I should have been more specific, I have changed that from simply cradel, I meant to say cell phone system that will intergrate a cell phone here in NAR to the vehicle.


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

Please see this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1714578
~PC


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Got your Im and regarding the thread as they say in comincs, Been there, Done that, got the "T" Shirt.
I will get a final confirmation from PCC. I also believe the answer is no but wanted to be sure. Sometimes they include wiring harness for some items as a routine. And since my infotainment system displays that message when the Phone button is pressed plus that it HAS a phone button on the infotainment panel, I thought it worth the final question for the knowledgable folks on the forumn, before I started the Parrot up. 


_Modified by GripperDon at 11:00 AM 6-3-2005_


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

Don,
I did in dealership sales training for the 2004/2005 Phaeton. Lived in a very early build 2004 V8 Phaeton for the better part of 8 months. Unless the car (MY 2005) was ordered with the Phone Prep Package, the button on the Infotainment unit is non functional. Placing a Bluetooth enabled phone in the car without the additional wiring will NOT intergrate the phone into the MFI or Infotainment units.
~PC


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Don,
I have to second PhaetonChix's response...there is a way to do it.
However, it would require replacing the existing wiring harness in the vehicle, along with a control module & steering wheel buttons -- figure about $5-6k and the car down for a month by the time it's over. 
I understand where you're coming from about "unused capacity" vis-a-vis options "supported" by the installed harness vs. options "installed" on the vehicle. Unfortunately, I can tell you from the $1000 experiment, there's no superfluous harness where phones are concerned.







(Tried retrofitting Phaeton Bluetooth to Phaeton with factory phone kit -- was a no-go.)


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

I may try to use the Phone Button contacts on the Infotainment center control panel to as least turn my phone on .


_Modified by GripperDon at 12:15 PM 6-3-2005_


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

Your comment that the phone button is non functional is the heart of what made me curious. When I press my button it does "Function " in that the screen reacts with an announcement that the "phone is temporally unavailable' that is why I am curious if I have some functionality and that maybe the harness was there.


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

Nope, just decorative, like the Manual button on the MY 2004 Infotainment systems.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

I am sorry for being dense but I don't have and have never seen a 2004 so am unaware of what the Manual button does or how it reacts.
So help me please, does "Decorative" mean no action when pressed and that since mine does something that it is more than decorative OR That the announcment on the screen display is a Decorative answer and doesn't mean anything, as far as haveing the harness there but the phone is not attached.


_Modified by GripperDon at 12:24 PM 6-3-2005_


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (GripperDon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GripperDon* »_"Decorative" mean no action when pressed and that the announcment on the screen display is a "Decorative" answer and doesn't mean anything

The message means nothing, the button DOES nothing more than display the message when pushed and since your MY 2005 Phaeton was not FACTORY equipped with the extended Phone required wiring harness, a Bluetooth phone will not intergrate with the vehicle. 
~PC


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Thanks appreciate the clarification.
NOW as Bugs Bunny would say "Thats All Forks"


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Hello Don:
The installation that Harvey did in his Phaeton sounds to me like the best possible solution (by far) for a Phaeton that does not have cell phone prep. I am not familiar with the Parrot CK-3100 at all, but based on Harvey's comments, it sounds like it does the job.
The radio on any VW product can be muted by supplying a ground to one of the pins on the back of the radio. Because all the pins follow the DIN (German Industrial Norm) standard, any competent radio shop should know what pin to supply a ground to for the purpose of muting the radio. There are pictures of these pins (including pictures of the pinout identification labels) on page 2 of this post: PAC Aux-box or Aux-pod for Ipod.
Concerning a cradle to hold the phone - I'm not sure if you are thinking of a cradle that has electrical connectors on it (see the first page of the post you are reading now - PC posted a link to it above), or simply a 'cupholder' type device to prevent the phone from rattling around. If it is the latter you are seeking - just a moulded thing to hold the cell phone - VW makes a part for the Phaeton that will do exactly that. It fits into the storage bin between the two front seats. You can see a picture of it, and get part number details, at this post: Phone Holder Insert.
About those buttons on the steering wheel - on the right hand side: North American Region Phaetons can be ordered with what is called a "Cell Phone Prep" package. This is an option, it is not basic to the car. One way to determine if you have this option incorporated into your Phaeton is to look at the build sticker. There are two build stickers in your Phaeton, one is in the front pages of your Owner Manual, the other is stuck to the right rear corner of the spare tire well - just lift up the cover for the spare tire, look down and to the right, and you will see it (bring a flashlight, unless you are outside on a sunny day). I have been told that the sticker in the spare tire well actually has more information than the one in the owner manual, but I don't know the extent of the differences.
Anyway - go to that sticker in the spare tire well, and look to see if you have the three letter code *9ZP* on the sticker. That is the production code for Cell Phone Preparation. If you do have that production code incorporated, then you don't need to get any other parts besides a phone.
If you have a button on your J523 Front Information Display and Control Head that says "Phone", then like PC said, that doesn't do anything for you. It seems that all the 2004 Phaetons had a button on them that said "Manual", and when that button was pressed, a message appeared that said, more or less, "this button ain't hooked up". I think the 2005 Phaetons have a functional "Info" button in the place where the old "Manual" button was, but they now have a non-functional "Phone" button. Such is life, I guess the Zen of that is to remind us that we can't have everything we want. If, however, you have a button on your steering wheel - on the right hand side - with a little icon representing a phone, then, for sure, you have the cell phone prep package.
Hope this information helps.
Michael
*Production Code identifying Cell Phone Preparation in a Phaeton*








*Extra Buttons on Steering Wheel when Cell Phone Preparation is provided*
If these buttons are present, then this can be considered proof that the *9ZP* option has been incorporated at the time of production.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Michael
Boy do I wish I had that part you are holding and probably the small additional harness that goes from the Infotainment console to the phone plug. But as you said alas we can't have everything I kind of had to take the Phaeton on the showroom floor and it was as it is and I am very happy with it. It was just my longing to see the phone directory on the screen and number being called that made it so hard to accept, kind of a combo of stubborn / dumb.
So it's the Parrott for me, installing as I outlined before.
As always your info is much appreciated.
by the Way February 1st 2008 is the date for the US to go all digital with OnStar and the end of the Analogue service.


_Modified by GripperDon at 7:44 PM 6-3-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (GripperDon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GripperDon* »_Boy do I wish I had that part you are holding and probably the small additional harness that goes from the Infotainment console to the phone plug...

Well - there's actually a lot more to the 9ZP Cell Phone Preparation package than just what you mentioned. In addition to the slightly different button control on the steering wheel, there is another control module in the back of the car, part number 3D0 035 729, that handles the switching back and forth between the OnStar system and the cell phone, as well as the integration of the information from the cell phone (call display, etc.) into the Y24 display on the instrument panel and the J523 display.
I suspect all this could be retrofitted, but it would be a very complex job, and whoever does it the first time would have to really have a 'pioneering spirit'. You might be at an advantage with your 2005 Phaeton, because the J523 in your car is already set up for telephone support. I am pretty sure that those of us who own 2004 Phaetons - the ones that don't have a PHONE button on the J523 - would have to buy a new J523 also, and that would price the retrofit right out of the market.
FWIW, no extra wires are needed in the steering column assembly to support the additional buttons on the button pad shown above. These buttons are resistance switches, not standard contact switches, and the J453 Steering Wheel Electronics Controller will automatically recognize the signals coming from the two additional buttons - because they have different resistances than the other buttons. But - one heck of a lot of recoding would be needed to get all the different controllers to understand the additional capablities that have been added.
Michael


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Every time you partake more information I am again overwhelmed with you level of knowledge about the Phaeton. The one comment does provide cofirmation of the use of the OnSTar ouput of ground signal and audio connected to the common mute point and the audio in as the correct procedure for taping the Parrott. I think That I will be glad I used the "Isolation relay" for the audio input to keep the OnStar and the Parrot output separated one from the other. I am going to use the ground signal from the Parrott to also activate this relay. A simple diode will keep the ground point at the relay coil high until the Parrott mute goes to ground (Low) then it will take both the relay coil to ground and the mute pin of the J523 muting the Radio and closing the relay to connect the Parrott audio out signal to enter the amplifer section of the J523.


_Modified by GripperDon at 11:19 PM 6-3-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Don:
I have posted additional pinout diagrams that relate to the audio system at this post: iPod integration into the Phaeton. The information is about halfway down the second page of the post, and clearly identifies the ground pin used to mute the sound system when the phone rings.
Also, just for archival reasons, here are some links to related posts - chances are you have already read them, I'm just putting them here for others who may come looking in the future. These posts deal more with the topic of adding additional audio inputs (iPod, XM Radio, etc.), rather than telephones, but there is some overlap in the technology.
Retrofit iPod, XM Radio, or Sirius Radio Installation (includes wiring diagrams for phone retrofits)
....How to add an aftermarket XM radio or cell phone
....- integrating video display into the Phaeton infotainment system
....- integrating consumer electronics into the Phaeton sound system
....- iPod integration by way of FM modulation
....- iPod integration by way of 'Ice-Link' adapter
Michael


----------



## hmorse (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael, just returned from almost a month in Europe, Scandinavia, Russia, Estonia and the Netherlands. Recouping from the time changes. Never saw a Phaeton on the road, but people went wild when I told them what I am driving. The Bluetooth kit with the Motorola Razr phone works perfectly, as does the XM radio installation, both of which I have discussed before.
Anything else new or exciting going on?
Think I am going to pass on going to Germany in July, but definitely will be in London the week of October 16th, one week only.
Harvey


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (hmorse)*

Good to hear from you Harvey! Welcome Back!


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

I stopped by my VW dealership this afternoon and saw a 2005 with the phone prep package which is seen on the window sticker but also I saw the phone buttons on the steering wheel. Also on the sticker is states that Telematics are provided by Onstar. Is this car anymore likely to get an integrated cell phone than my 2004 or is it in no better shape? I know this has been answered before but I forgot the answer. I don't think my window sticker mentioned the words "phone prep package " on it. This car had a price of around $75000 on it just in case anyone was wondering. Silver V8 with a grey interior. If anyone is looking, Royal VW in Birmingham, Alabama is a fabulous dealership to work with.


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

Ah ha! The Phone Prep Package! Someone at your local dealer was smart enought to order a unit for the store with it. It entails more than just the steering wheel buttons and Phone button on the Infotainment unit. The package does not seem to include the actual (Nokia) phone; please check with PCC for assistance.
Telematics is VW lingo for OnStar. 
Sounds like a nice car. Dave, if you bring in an owner for it, don't forget to ask for a "bird dog"
~PC


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

David,
This vehicle does have the integrted phone system in it. Unfortunately, as PC mentioned, the phone itself is conspicuous in its absence. I am working with a few others in order to come up with a workaround for this and don't have an answer as of yet. As soon as the conundrum is solved, this esteemed Forum will be the first to hear of the success! 
As for "Telematics by OnStar", that's more of a trademark than anything else -- at one point you were supposed to be able to hit the OnStar button and the advocate would be able to tell you why the dreaded MIL is on. However, I think there were functionality issues with that feature of the system as I don't think it ever rolled out (at least AFAIK).


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

Ok, I know the last post in this thread was almost 3 years ago, but it's like reading a good mystery novel only to find the last chapter is missing! 
So, was there a workaround? 
I am lucky enough to have a 2005 5-seater with integrated phone package and cradle in the armrest. The Nokia phone was missing, but I wouldn't have wanted it anyway. What I do want is to use my existing bluetooth enabled phone (a Blackberry) with the integrated system. Is this do-able? I look forward to hearing the last chapter


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (remrem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *remrem* »_
I am lucky enough to have a 2005 5-seater with integrated phone package and cradle in the armrest. The Nokia phone was missing, but I wouldn't have wanted it anyway. 

I'll let others that are still working on the integrated Bluetooth question give the full answer (believe it's still a no). But, before you let cobwebs grow in your rare, but unused, integrated cradle, the phone IS plentiful on e-Bay. A 6340i is about $50 new, or half that used. Only costs $25 to have something that's better than nothing.


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (Fighterguy)*

Thanks for the tip. I didn't realize these phones were still available. However, the idea of juggling two phones with two different phone numbers, is less than ideal. But, like you say it might be better than just letting the phone cradle gather cobwebs!


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (remrem)*

Just wondering - if you swap the sim cards, does the phone number transfer as well?


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (Jim_CT)*

Yes, I think you can put the sim card in most any phone (of the same carrier, or an unlocked one) and it brings along your number and any other data stored on it. My issue is that I don't want to keep swapping the sim card back and forth from my Blackberry phone to the Nokia in the cradle. A bluetooth interface using the cradle connectors is my hope.

_Modified by remrem at 3:34 AM 3-7-2008_


_Modified by remrem at 8:13 AM 3-7-2008_


----------



## chipmjohnson (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (remrem)*

I had purchased a 05 with the factory phone prep late last fall. I ordered the Nokia phone off e-bay at around $50 new. It was a cingular phone and since that was my carrier, I was hopeful the sim swap would work.
Well it does. The only thing unusual is when swaping back and forth, some of the stored numbers don't carry over. I guess there is something different at point of entry that is not completely compatible. 
Actually despite comments about using a old style phone, its actually a great phone. Reception is great and the battery life is amazing. Using the phone in the car has been great. Nobody complains that they can't hear me and most are not even aware I am in the car. 
Down sides - Dialing a number with the roatary dial is a pain and also you use the dial as well for accessing specific numbers in your address book. It works but rolling down to someone with a T name can take a bit of effort.


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (chipmjohnson)*

Thanks for sharing your experience. It sounds better than I expected. However, don't you find swapping out the sim card a major pain, or are you just using the Nokia now as your full-time phone? I can't give up my Blackberry; I am almost as attached to it as I am my Phaeton!


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_ Unfortunately, I can tell you from the $1000 experiment, there's no superfluous harness where phones are concerned.







(Tried retrofitting Phaeton Bluetooth to Phaeton with factory phone kit -- was a no-go.)

Hi Chris,
My car has the integrated phone cradle, but I haven't bought the compatable Nokia, because I don't want to have to deal with a second phone. Ideally, I'd like to interface my current bluetooth enabled phone using a bluetooth connection, and I really don't want to go with an aftermarket Parrot or similar.
I know it's been a few years since you tried the bluetooth experiment, but I was wondering if you remember a few details that you could share with me. For instance, I notice that the cradle in my center console is easily removable with the press of a button, leaving a small mounting base. I also notice in some of Michael's photos earlier in this thread, that some of the European Phaetons had a similar looking cradle with a bluetooth module. My question is, when you performed your experiment, did you just pop out the standard phone cradle and replace it with the bluetooth cradle and matching bluetooth module? If so, did you get any function at all? Frankly, even if all it did was allow me to use the integrated microphone and speakers I would be satisfied. Thanks for your time. I look forward to your reply.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (remrem)*

Remrem:
VW now sells (in Europe, anyway) a little Bluetooth adapter that takes the place of the Nokia phone. In other words, you just clip the Bluetooth adapter into the phone cradle, pair your phone (of any brand) up with it, and voila, you are done!
I know from previous experience pairing phones up with other Bluetooth enabled devices (e.g. Garmin GPSRs) that the level of functionality you will get depends entirely on how carefully the manufacturer of your phone has followed the Bluetooth SIG specifications. For example, with one phone, I would get caller ID, voice dialing, access to both the SIM card and phone memory contacts list, etc. supported on the Garmin device. With another phone, all I got was 'send and end', and a ring tone when a call came through.
Here's a look at the Bluetooth adapter that VW is selling in Europe. I honestly don't know anything more about it. I don't even know if it would fit the cradle in the phone-prepared Phaetons.
Michael


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Wow! Thanks Michael. That just might be the holy grail for which I've been searching. I'm going to see if my VW dealer can try to order it, and I'll let you know. Much appreciated.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (remrem)*

Archival Note: Related posts - 
Integrated Cell Phone Retrofit - DONE!!
Cell Phone Update


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (remrem)*

Hello Michael,
Well thanks to your making me aware of this bluetooth adapter, and with the help of PCC and my VW parts and service department, we were actually able to get our hands on one of these babies!






















The parts manager and shop foreman were both very excited to see if it would work. At first, it looked like a non-starter, since the part did not pair up with the integrated cradle in the armrest. However, I recalled there being a quick release button on the cradle, and when I engaged it, the cradle popped right off and revealed a little docking station beneath. The bluetooth adapter mated *perfectly* with it, and we thought we were in business.
Unfortunately, we couldn't get any of our bluetooth phones to be "discovered" by the adapter. So, they hooked my car up to the computer to see if there were perhaps any settings that needed to be changed to activate the adapter, but found none.
I think they were as disappointed as I was! At this point, they speculate that perhaps it's a "pin out" issue or perhaps a difference between European and NAR bluetooth "protocols", but aren't really sure, and probably won't be able to pursue this much further.
I hate to give up, since it seemed like such a perfect match. Any comments or suggestions? Thanks very much.


----------



## noahas (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (remrem)*

Wow, I was really hoping for a great report on it working. Please let's keep this thread alive if anyone has ideas on can make it work.
With what little technical knowledge I have on this, while there is a difference in the GSM frequencies between Europe and NAR (not to mention a lack of CDMA - Sprint and Verizon) I believe the Bluetooth specs should be internationally based standards.


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Well, my friendly and diligent VW parts manager called yesterday to tell me the bad news. He has followed-up with VW as much as he is able, and no one with whom he's spoken thinks this adapter will work in the Phaeton, although it sounds as if no one else has really tried it, other than us.
He went on to say that he was told the adapter *will* work in 2005 and early 2006 Jetta's with "Package #3" and with the "Nokia Adapter". He says he believes only about 1600 cars were built which match that criteria.
I know very little about Jettas. However, I wonder if this bit of information might spark an idea out there in Vortex land about my dilemma, and my unwillingness to give up on this quest!?








Michael, any chance the wizards of Dresden might offer some insight here?
Thank you all in advance for any input you can offer.


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (remrem)*

I did a little research on this previously, but I never got around to translating the document for the adapter into English (anyone out there speak German?)
Another thing I had to do was to "turn on" the Bluetooth on the adapter I installed, but I don't know if there is such a setting on the built-in phone setup for your car or not - see if you can find the following under Address 77 in VAG-COM:
Adapting channel 133: 
1 = Blutooth activated
Adapting channel 134:
0 = handsfree over Bluetooth 



























_Modified by CLMims at 2:39 PM 6-16-2008_


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (CLMims)*

Thanks very much! I'll ask my service and parts department to take a look and see if there is this option. I'll keep you posted. 


_Modified by remrem at 9:59 AM 6-17-2008_


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (CLMims)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CLMims* »_I did a little research on this previously, but I never got around to translating the document for the adapter into English (anyone out there speak German?)
Another thing I had to do was to "turn on" the Bluetooth on the adapter I installed, but I don't know if there is such a setting on the built-in phone setup for your car or not - see if you can find the following under Address 77 in VAG-COM:
Adapting channel 133: 
1 = Blutooth activated
Adapting channel 134:
0 = handsfree over Bluetooth 



Well, my VW service shop foreman and parts director tried again to make this VW factory adapter work. I referred them to your post above, but as you suspected, apparently there is no such setting on the built-in phone set-up. They went above and beyond the call of duty in trying to make this adapter work, but feel they have now reached a dead end.
As you can see from the photos I took below, the adapter fits perfectly into the existing phone system, as if it was made for it. Any further suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
*Existing Factory Phone Set-Up*

*Factory Cradle*








*Factory Mounting Base (Cradle Above Has Quick Release Button to Expose This Base)*








*Bluetooth Adapter Top View*








*Bluetooth Adapter Bottom View*








Bluetooth Adapter Connector View








*Bluetooth Adapter Bottom*








*Bluetooth Adapter Inserted Into Factory Base Mount - PERFECT FIT!*










_Modified by remrem at 11:22 AM 7-6-2008_


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

While I wait and hope that one of our brilliant Vortex members might have the solution to making this bluetooth adapter work, I thought you might find this amusing:
As you can see from the photos above, as a temporary solution I recently bought the Nokia phone that is made for the Phaeton. It does work well, but wouldn't you know that there is now yet ANOTHER legal disclaimer screen which I have to "accept" every time I get in the car! Sometimes I think this car is going to make me late for an appoinment because of all the "accepting" I have to do each time I want to go somewhere! Luckily, I can usually make up for that lost time with the W12


----------



## phaeton1990 (Mar 6, 2005)

hello,
I think that the adaptor you have maybe needs to be pluged in the secondary nokia privacy hand set cradle. Both might need to comunicate together and then you can add another blue toothphone to the system. That might be why its not working. Just a thought worth trying.
Omar


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (phaeton1990)*

Hi Omar,
Thanks for your suggestion. Unfortunately, my car is not equipped with a secondary Nokia privacy hand set cradle.
I assume you are referring to the set-up seen earlier in this thread, where Michael showed photos of some European Phaetons that had two cradles - one for the Nokia wireless and the other for a wired handset? Or one for the Nokia and another for a different kind of bluetooth module?
I beleive that arrangement was only offered on ROW Phaetons, and not on North American versions. In either case, it's not how my car was configured. Mine simply has the single cradle for the Nokia 6340i cellphone. 
Any other suggestions or comments would be most appreciated. Thanks again.


_Modified by remrem at 8:01 PM 7-21-2008_


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (remrem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *remrem* »_... there is now yet ANOTHER legal disclaimer screen which I have to "accept" every time I get in the car! 

For my phone, the disclaimer screen only appears when the car is moving, which IS slightly annoying, but not totally unreasonable, unlike the nag you DO get every time you start the car. And, it's in keeping with what other manufacturers do for their multi-functional displays for a car in motion.
At the same time, there is no nag on the display between the speedo and tach at any time. You can still phone in/out using the phonebook display there and the steering wheel controls without "accepting" the disclaimer screen warning. Which is what I do virtually all the time.


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (Fighterguy)*

Hi Fighterguy,
Thanks for the tip! I didn't realize that it would allow me to dial from the small display without first accepting the disclaimer on the big screen. I will give it a try tomorrow. 
I agree with your comment about it not being "totally unreasonable", but it still seems ironic to have to accept a disclaimer to use a hands-free & eyes on the road system, while all around me I see these yahoos on the highway holding their phones to their ears with one hand and drinking coffee with the other - where are their disclaimers?


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (Fighterguy)*

Hi again Fighterguy,
Right you are. No disclaimer, so long as I am using the system through the small screen.








Question: Are you able to use the call waiting feature? When I'm on a call and another call comes in, I hear the call waiting beep, but I do not see any way to toggle over to answer it, other than opening my center console and using the controls on the Nokia phone itself, which kind of defeats the purpose! Do you know if one of the buttons on my steering wheel or on the multi-function display will allow me to do this?


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (remrem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *remrem* »_Hi again Fighterguy,
Question: Are you able to use the call waiting feature? 

Haven't had the opportunity yet, as far as I know. Will have to give it a try.


----------



## Leadenhall8834 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (CLMims)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CLMims* »_I did a little research on this previously, but I never got around to translating the document for the adapter into English (anyone out there speak German?)

_Modified by CLMims at 2:39 PM 6-16-2008_


Are you referring to the 'Produktinformation' below or another document? Have you got a translation? Please tell me and I will take care if still needed. (I just found this thread searching for information on the rSAP interface)


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: (remrem)*

remrem,
I suppose your 3c0.051.435 Universal Pairing Adapter came with instructions and you followed them to do the pairing? I was surprised to see how complicated these were, and I suppose the slightest misunderstanding would lead to the device not being visible on any BT phones:
«Mobiltelefon über Bluetooth® koppeln 

• Mobiltelefonvorbereitung für Bluetooth® sichtbar schalten 
• Schalten Sie die Zündung ein. 
• Drücken Sie innerhalb von fünf Sekunden nacheinander einzeln erst die Info- und danach die 
Pannentaste an der Ladeschale, um die Mobiltelefonvorbereitung sichtbar zu schalten oder 
• Drücken Sie zweimal kurz hintereinander die Telefontaste am Multifunktionslenkrad2 
• Es ertönt ein Signalton aus den Lautsprechern, sobald die Mobiltelefonvorbereitung sichtbar ist. 
Innerhalb von etwa fünf Minuten muss das Mobiltelefon mit der Mobiltelefonvorbereitung gekoppelt 
werden. Die Bluetooth®-Sichtbarkeit der Mobiltelefonvorbereitung wird nach etwa fünf Minuten 
automatisch beendet und durch einen Signalton bestätigt »
You probably did get the instructions and tried them as per above, but hey, here is to nothing!
Cheers,


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (Itzmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Itzmann* »_remrem,
I suppose your 3c0.051.435 Universal Pairing Adapter came with instructions and you followed them to do the pairing? I was surprised to see how complicated these were, and I suppose the slightest misunderstanding would lead to the device not being visible on any BT phones:
«Mobiltelefon über Bluetooth® koppeln 

• Mobiltelefonvorbereitung für Bluetooth® sichtbar schalten 
• Schalten Sie die Zündung ein. 
• Drücken Sie innerhalb von fünf Sekunden nacheinander einzeln erst die Info- und danach die 
Pannentaste an der Ladeschale, um die Mobiltelefonvorbereitung sichtbar zu schalten oder 
• Drücken Sie zweimal kurz hintereinander die Telefontaste am Multifunktionslenkrad2 
• Es ertönt ein Signalton aus den Lautsprechern, sobald die Mobiltelefonvorbereitung sichtbar ist. 
Innerhalb von etwa fünf Minuten muss das Mobiltelefon mit der Mobiltelefonvorbereitung gekoppelt 
werden. Die Bluetooth®-Sichtbarkeit der Mobiltelefonvorbereitung wird nach etwa fünf Minuten 
automatisch beendet und durch einen Signalton bestätigt »
You probably did get the instructions and tried them as per above, but hey, here is to nothing!
Cheers,










Thanks Francisco for your insight and comments. You've really got me wondering now as to whether or not we got these instructions and tried them. I think the answer is - *I'm not sure! *








First of all, the instructions that came inside the box were not very detailed or helpful. Since I don't read or speak German I don't know what the text you've provided here says, but even so it looks a lot more detailed than anything I remember seeing.
So, if you or anyone else out there is capable of translating the above, I would really appreciate it.
When we were trying to make the adapter work back in July, the Phaeton tech, shop foreman, and parts manager were all involved and really gave it their all, but with no luck. However, I don't think any of them read German either! They are still holding onto the part for me, in the hopes that we will eventually be able to make it work. So, any suggestions would be very welcome.
Thanks again for your input.















_Modified by remrem at 11:32 PM 11-24-2008_


_Modified by remrem at 11:35 PM 11-24-2008_


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: (remrem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *remrem* »_
So, if you or anyone else out there is capable of translating the above, I would really appreciate it.

The extent of my German does not reach beyond the 6th grade, and, alas!, it's been a few decades since. Hopefully a good Samaritan Deutschspracher will see this and be compassionate enough to translate the following:
««Mobiltelefon über Bluetooth® koppeln 
• Mobiltelefonvorbereitung für Bluetooth® sichtbar schalten 
• Schalten Sie die Zündung ein. 
• Drücken Sie innerhalb von fünf Sekunden nacheinander einzeln erst die Info- und danach die 
Pannentaste an der Ladeschale, um die Mobiltelefonvorbereitung sichtbar zu schalten oder 
• Drücken Sie zweimal kurz hintereinander die Telefontaste am Multifunktionslenkrad2 
• Es ertönt ein Signalton aus den Lautsprechern, sobald die Mobiltelefonvorbereitung sichtbar ist. 
Innerhalb von etwa fünf Minuten muss das Mobiltelefon mit der Mobiltelefonvorbereitung gekoppelt 
werden. Die Bluetooth®-Sichtbarkeit der Mobiltelefonvorbereitung wird nach etwa fünf Minuten 
automatisch beendet und durch einen Signalton bestätigt »»
The sense I get is that with the engine on, the two buttons on the 3c0.051.435 Universal Pairing Adapter should be pressed sequentially: first one, then, before 5 seconds elapse, the other. Then the phone button on the steering wheel should be quickly hit twice...
... and then you should hear a beep on the car's speakers, indicating the 3c0.051.435 Universal Pairing Adapter is ready to pair, and it should remain in that visible status for 5 minutes.
But by all means do not rely on this translation. Let's see if someone else can jump in.
Best of luck,


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (Itzmann)*

Hello Francisco,
Thanks again for your suggestion and translation. I tried it out a few days ago, but still no luck. I doubt it is due to anything lacking in your translation, but just in case I have posted a separate topic entitled "_German to English translation please"._
Anyway, just wanted you to know how much I appreciate your input, and look forward to any other comments you might have.
Regards,
Ron


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (plastech)*

Do you think you could get the real Phaeton bluetooth to work 
I bought this one and never got round to trying it.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4142747







_Modified by plastech at 7:24 PM 12-1-2008_


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (plastech)*

Thanks again Plastech,
Mine is an '05 NAR with the Nokia cradle. As you can see from my photos earlier in this thread, the cradle pops off and beneath it is an 18 pin docking station. I am going to try the aforementioned bluetooth module with the latest English translation, but I am not optimistic.
However, I'm beginning to wonder whether the kit that you have might be compatible with my Phaeton after all. It's probably a long shot, but if I can determine if it's compatible, might you consider selling it?
Regards,
Ron


_Modified by remrem at 10:30 PM 11-30-2008_


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: (remrem)*

remrem,
PanEuropean explains how Plastech's module works on this post. It appears to be an rSAP module:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...09403

Getting back to your 3c0.051.435.PA Universal Pairing Adapter, I remain puzzled as to why it does not work. You have the factory cell phone prep. Supposedly, after hitting the "i" and the "wrench", and/or twice the phone button on the steering wheel, you should have heard a beep on the car's speakers.
Then again, not all Phaeton things work as expected!


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (Itzmann)*

Hi Francisco,
Thanks for that link. I'd never seen that thread before. Having read through it, I now see as you pointed out, that the one Plastech has is for an rSAP phone. The question is, are any of the new phones here in the U.S. now using the rSAP protocol? I have a Blackberry Curve 8310 with AT&T. It is a GSM phone, and I have used it successfully when traveling throughout Europe.
As for the adapter, I'm not giving up quite yet, and am going to give it another try this week. Thanks again.
Regards,
Ron


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (remrem)*

*Archival Note: * Additional discussion of the same topic can be found on this thread: Integrated Cell Phone Retrofit - DONE!! 
To minimize confusion and cross-references, I suggest that we continue the discussion here, rather than there.
Michael


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Hi Ron,
I found a post on a German site (here) where someone with a 2004 Golf with the Phone Prep was trying to use the same adapter; one of the responses was that it was for 2007 and newer models, which is also reflected in the spec sheet:
Model (Prod. Code - Phone Prep) From Week/Year �¨ To Week/Yr 
Golf V (PR-Nr. 9W8) KW 22/07 �¨ KW 21/08
Golf Plus (PR-Nr. 9W8) KW 22/07 �¨ KW 21/08
Golf V Var. (PR-Nr. 9W8) KW 22/07 �¨ KW 21/08
Jetta (PR-Nr. 9W8) KW 22/07 �¨ KW 21/08
Caddy (PR-Nr. 9W8) KW 22/07 �¨ KW 21/08
Caddy Maxi (PR-Nr. 9W8) KW 45/07 �¨ KW 21/08
Eos (PR-Nr. 9W8) KW 22/07 �¨ KW 21/08
Touran (PR-Nr. 9W8) KW 22/07 �¨ KW 21/08
Passat (B6) (PR-Nr. 9W8) KW 22/07 �¨ KW 21/08
*Touareg (PR-Nr. 9ZF) KW 22/07 �¨ KW 21/08* (closest match)
Tiguan (PR-Nr. 9W8) KW 45/07 �¨ KW 21/08
****HOWEVER****
There is apparently a new version that works for older models with the Nokia phone cradle, the *7L0 051 435PA*:








Apparently this works with the following:
Eos 2003/10 -> 2006/05
Golf (A5) 2003/10 -> 2006/05
Golf GT (A5) 2006 -> 2006/05
Golf GTI (A5) 2005 -> 2006/05
Golf R32 (A5) 2005/09 -> 2006/05
Golf Plus 2005 -> 2006/05
Touran (A5) 2003 -> 2006/05
Jetta (A5) 2006 -> 2006/05
*Touareg 2003 -> 2006/11*
7L0 051 435 Spec Sheet

_Modified by CLMims at 11:42 PM 11-30-2008_


_Modified by CLMims at 11:43 PM 11-30-2008_


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: (CLMims)*

CLMims,
Very interesting points. Two comments:
1. Right you are that many of these modules seem to be manufactured for specific models, as can be seen both on the 3C0.051.435.PA and 7L0.051.435.PA information sheets you quote. I found interesting:
(a) Neither the 3C0.051.435.PA nor 7L0.051.435.PA you quote mention the Phaeton (as you made clear: the closest is a 2003 Touareg).
(b) I found this other 3C0.051.435._AP_ that does mention Phaeton and other *Premium* phone installations, but frustratingly enough, apparently only for Phaetons made after week 45 of 2008:
http://www.volkswagen-zubehoer...c.pdf 

Now, the portion that I find confusing is that these information sheets seem to recommend the phone-specific adapters for specific model years, but then turn aroud and state (from the first page on both information sheets you quoted above):
«Neben den mobiltelefonspezifischen Adaptersets ist ein universeller Bluetooth-Pairing Adapter verfügbar, mit dem beliebige Mobiltelefone, die das Hands-Free-Profile (HFP) unterstützen an die Mobiltelefonvorbereitung angebunden werden können, jedoch ohne Anbindung an die Außenantenne, Arretierung und Akkuladung,»
which I interpret to follow that, in addition to the (recommended) phone-specific cradles mentioned in the first three pages of each information sheet, an universal bluetooth pairing adapter is available. The universal pairing adapter features a readuced feature set vs. using a phone-specific cradle.
At any rate, without guidance from VW, it is all shots in the dark. I am reminded that software updates for, for instance, the J523 NAR cars stopped a while ago, whereas PanEuropean posted about a continuing series of updates for J523s elsewhere. Who knows if the 3C0.051.435.PA that has been attempted requires any such update, or whether it is even supposed to work with Phaetons at all?


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (Itzmann)*

Francisco,
Good find with the 3C0.051.435AP working with the Phaeton! (I think that's the first time I've seen the name "Phaeton" in print for compatibility)
I was hoping that the new part I found might work, but until it is tested I guess it's a shot in the dark; I feel badly that I might have steered Ron (remrem) in the wrong direction with the adapter he purchased - perhaps he could exchange it for the other one








Anyway, the reason I was making assumptions with the new "stick" Bluetooth universal pairing adapter was based on the following:
1) I was able to get the Touareg Bluetooth module to work with my 2004 Phaeton by tapping into the necessary wires at the OnStar plug
2) The 2003 - 2006 Touareg range coincides with the NAR Phaeton range
3) The 7L0 051 435PA was designed for the "older UHV" (Universal Mobile Phone Preparation) phone systems; after I paired my Palm Treo to the Touareg Bluetooth module, the connection on my phone shows "VOLKSWAGEN UHV"


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (CLMims)*

Hi Chris and Francisco,
Thank you both for your continued input. I am amazed that you have unearthed so much documentation on the subject.
Chris, please don't ever feel that you've "steered me wrong"! First of all, I haven't even purchased the unit. The VW parts manager at my local dealer just happened to get his hands on it and has very kindly held onto it while we continue to try to see if we can get it to work. So no harm, no foul. Secondly, even if I had purchased it, I would never blame anyone if it didn't work. After all, I'm approaching this whole thing as a science experiment, and really enjoy the process, even if it fails. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As for this other adapter you mention, since I can't read German I've only looked at the photos, and the cradle they show doesn't look like mine (see the photos from my July 6 post earlier in this thread). So, if the unit plugs into the cradle, then I doubt that it will be compatible. However, if the unit mates to the docking port beneath my cradle (just as the adapter I've been playing with does), then perhaps it's worth a shot, but I can't determine from the photos how it interfaces. Any comments?
Thanks again to both of you!






















_Modified by remrem at 7:16 PM 12-1-2008_


_Modified by remrem at 7:18 PM 12-1-2008_


----------



## Leadenhall8834 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (Itzmann)*

You have done quite well with your translation. However I am happy to add my translation 


_Quote, originally posted by *Itzmann* »_

««Mobiltelefon über Bluetooth® koppeln 
How to connect your phone using Bluetooth®
• Mobiltelefonvorbereitung für Bluetooth® sichtbar schalten 
• switch the adaptor to 'visible' under Bluetooth®
• Schalten Sie die Zündung ein. 
• activate ignition (don't start the engine)
• Drücken Sie innerhalb von fünf Sekunden nacheinander einzeln erst die Info- und danach die Pannentaste an der Ladeschale, um die Mobiltelefonvorbereitung sichtbar zu schalten oder 
• Within five seconds first press the info button then the tool (jaw spanner) button to activate the visibility mode or
• Drücken Sie zweimal kurz hintereinander die Telefontaste am Multifunktionslenkrad2 
• press the phone button at the steering wheel twice (swiftly)
• Es ertönt ein Signalton aus den Lautsprechern, sobald die Mobiltelefonvorbereitung sichtbar ist. 
• you will hear an acoustic signal once the visibility mode has been activated
Innerhalb von etwa fünf Minuten muss das Mobiltelefon mit der Mobiltelefonvorbereitung gekoppelt werden. Die Bluetooth®-Sichtbarkeit der Mobiltelefonvorbereitung wird nach etwa fünf Minuten 
automatisch beendet und durch einen Signalton bestätigt »»
Within five minutes the phone must be paired with the adaptor. The visibility mode terminates automatically after some five minutes. This is again indicated by an acoustic signal.


So it's two alternative ways to activate 'visibility'. However it still may not do the trick as Pheatons have a different wiring that prevents proper connectivity with the base. I was told I also need to change the box under the rear shelf (another USD 1'200).
I really hope we find a better way....
Chris


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Leadenhall8834)*

Just for reference, in case anyone needs this information in the future, here is the description of the OnStar controller connector pinouts on the Phaeton. This refers to the connector that plugs into the OnStar controller under the hatshelf of MY 2004 and 2005 Phaetons.
You will note that there are about 6 wires with small X markings behind them. These are the only wires you need if you want to hook up a Bluetooth handsfree unit to the Phaeton, in place of the OnStar.
The references to telephone in, etc. in the first 10 pin positions refer to Phaetons that were equipped with cell phone prep, which we all know was a very rare option. These inputs don't come directly from the phone, they come from the phone switchover controller.
Michael


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (Itzmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Itzmann* »_
remrem,
...Getting back to your 3c0.051.435.PA Universal Pairing Adapter, I remain puzzled as to why it does not work. You have the factory cell phone prep. Supposedly, after hitting the "i" and the "wrench", and/or twice the phone button on the steering wheel, you should have heard a beep on the car's speakers.
Then again, not all Phaeton things work as expected!










Hi guys,
Armed with your excellent translations in hand I gave it another try yesterday, but still no success. At this point, I must conclude that either this bluetooth adapter is simply incompatible with a NAR Phaeton with phone prep package, or that this particular adapter is faulty. And, since there are no lights or any indicators of any sort, I don't even know if it's getting power, and it did not emit any beeps through my speakers after following the initiation sequence.
I think I've reached a dead end here, but would welcome any more suggestions. Thanks again.
Regards,
Ron


_Modified by remrem at 7:24 AM 12-3-2008_


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (remrem)*

I did a Google search for "Nokia 6310 bluetooth adapter" and ran across the following device for a <2005 Mercedes:








ViseeO website
Now I know its a long shot, but if the phone is the same, perhaps some of the functionality might also work for the Phaeton?
(Incidentally, VW and MB are from the same town and the Phaeton can "wear" MB wheels!) 
Just throwing it out there....


----------



## cuttyhunk1 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Hooked up the integrated phone in a 2005 Phaeton. (PanEuropean)*

is there any way for me to do this to my Phaeton?


----------



## HunterST (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Has anyone had any success in a NAR 2006 model?


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: (CLMims)*

FYI: In my search for a working bluetooth solution for my '05 European Phaeton, I sourced a cheap Viseeo MB-1000 adapter which CLMims mentioned in this old thread.
Conclusion: the Viseeo does NOT work with the Phaeton. I also have a "standard" Nokia 6310i phone and it works perfectly (but could not imagine having two phones and thus having the old Nokia permanently in the car).
As I experimented with the Viseeo and Nokia I made some observations about the inner workings of the Phaton integrated car kit:
- The Phaeton car kit is indeed pretty special. it does full 2-way communication with the Nokia cellphone using a proprietary Nokia protocol. This protocol enables the Phaeton phone system to do just about everything imaginable with the phone: including turning on and off the phone, entering pin codes from the head unit, reading text messages, etc... No "traditional" car kit has this functionality. The only other system in the car market I know does this is the Mercedes Benz Comand navigation system, for which the Viseeo module has been designed.
Even though the Viseeo MB-1000 is electrically a "100%" Nokia phone emulator which should not care about what car it is plugged in, it obviously has not been "optimized" for the Phaeton. One first thing I noticed is that Phaeton does not switch on the Viseeo when you start the car. A regular Nokia phone is switched on without problems. I found out that the car kit does turn on power on the phone craddle momentarily, but as it does not get the response it is waiting from a proper Nokia phone, the power is turned off soon after. I tested this by applying a piece of tape to cover the data pins on both Viseeo and a Nokia phone. Once you cover "enough" data pins on a Nokia phone, it does not switch on any more (No, i did not cover up the power pins







)
I "hacked" around this flaw by taking the Phaeton phone craddle apart and by "piggybacking" the needed 5.7VDC directly into the phone power pins. By doing this, I did get both the original Nokia AND the Viseeo to power up nicely. And the Nokia still worked with the car kit! Unfortunately, even though the Viseeo was now also powered on and it paired nicely with my another Nokia using bluetooth, it could not communicate with the Phaeton phone kit.
So the Phaeton was still reporting "phone temporarily not available" and of course it had powered of the phone craddle, too.
Seems to me that the engineers who made the Viseeo did not make a "100% Nokia emulation" so this nicely crafted piece of equipment (which is highly praised in the MB community) does not work with Phaeton. I exhanged a few emails with tech people at Viseeo and they did say straight away that they have not tested it with a Phaeton and that it probably does not work.
Oh well. I will pass along the Viseeo to some MB owner and will keep on looking for another solution. I used to have a Parrot kit in my previous Audi but as I've gotten so accustomed with a "100% integrated" kit, I would hate to buy a Parrot or any other "non OEM type" solution this time.
The "VW Bluetooth adapters" listed in this thread are pretty simple. I imagine you cannot get them to work with Phaeton because the OEM phone kit is (as I found out) expecting to see a "proper" Nokia phone which has support for this 2-way communication. The simple Bluetooth adapters are just "bluetooth hands free profile" gadgets which only interface with a speaker and a microphone. I bet they have no wiring on the data pins the Phaeton car kit is trying to communicate with.
There are SOOO nice kits available for most other VW models... 
I recently bought this kit:
http://www.kufatec.de/shop/pro....html
for my VW EOS. It is simply outstanding. It does everything the Phaeton kit does with the Nokia phone. It integrates directly into the car's CAN bus. Steering wheel controls, using the phone via the multi-function display and navigation system, everything... No visible parts, all feels totally OEM, just another menu appears on the FIS and the Navi. But as you can see on the site, it works with most new VW's but not the Phaeton.
My understanding is (now that I have lurked around sooo many sites on the net, including the German ones) that there is no working "fully integrated and fully functional" Bluetooth solution for the Phaeton, with the exception of the OEM Bluetooth RSAP kit. But, it is not very simple or cheap either...
The Viseeo MB-1000 would be PERFECT for the Phaeton with a factory Nokia kit. It is a pity it is not "optimized" for the Phaeton. The guys at the manufacturer (in Hong Kong) were friendly and helpful but I guess we (who have a Phaeton with a factory Nokia kit) are't a customer base broad enough to justify them working to solve the compatibility issue... (have not asked them, but I guess I know the answer already). Anybody in Hong Kong with a Phaeton willing to loan it for those Viseoo guys for testing?








I would not hurt either if VW would make a tiny-tiny effort of coming up with a working upgrade solution... But as I have read on this site, maybe I should not hold my breath.
Jouko


----------



## JVee (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (jkuisma)*

Terve Jouko!
Wonderful to see a fellow Finn on this forum. I'll keep the rest of my post in English though.
Thanks for a very interesting article on your challenge with the phone. I'm having a nightmare trying to locate the right kind of cradle for the Nokia 6310i. My dealer here in Luxembourg is of no use, I was able to find what appears to be the right cradle on German Ebay, but they didn't want to ship to Luxembourg, where I live. 
So the search continues. I'd be happy to do without the Bluetooth as long as I can get the integrated phone working in the car.
What we could do is get a hold of one of those Indian chaps working for Nokia in Finland, give them your car to fiddle about with for a bit and they might be able to make your Viseeo cradle work








Regards
Jukka


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (jkuisma)*

Hello Jouko:
Welcome to the forum community, and thanks for your very informative post about Bluetooth connectivity.
Michael


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: (JVee)*

Hello Jukka!
Yep, not many Finns seem to lurk around here in this forum... Noticed that you were looking for the craddle on the other thread as well. The part # you already got matches the craddle on my car, so it is definitely the right one. Unfortunately, it seems that the list price for a new one is nearly 300 euros!
In my experience it is pretty rare that an Ebay seller from Germany would not ship to Europe, but that does happen. If you're really willing to "bite the bullet" and ask for the cost of a new craddle from a German VW dealer, here are two who happily deliver any original VW parts to anywhere in Europe - for a reasonable cost! I've ordered stuff from both:
Autohaus Steiner, http://www.vw-audi-shop.com/
Autohaus Wipprecht, http://www.ahw-shop.de/
And back to the case of Bluetooth for Phaeton: I got a reply from Kufatec (www.kufatec.de, makers of the FISCON I already praised). They do not plan on making anything for the "old" Phaeton but they did confirm that their FISCON works with the newest touch screen / dvd Phaeton navi (from 2009- on)
So, from my point of view, the case of Bluetooth retrofit is still a dead end.
I did wonder for a while, however, if this is for real: there was a seller in German Ebay offering a brand-new RNS 810 main unit (this new touch-screen and dvd equipped one) for Phaeton for only about 1200 euros. They claimed that it would be a "direct fit" even for an older phaeton as long as you replace the wood trim on the dash with a new part (that's not cheap, at least not for the dark ****ar trim I have). I cannot believe it would be that simple, at least not without extensive VAG-COM'ming... 
Michael, any plans for the RNS 810 retrofit in your car?








Jouko


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: (JVee)*

Jukka, did you ever find that craddle? I'd be willing to part with mine. Email me at jouko (at) kuisma.net if still interested. Byt the way, I am a bit surprised that there seems to be no way of sending email/private messages to other forum members, is this really so?
Jouko


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------



## evilive.04 (Oct 24, 2015)

*Phaeton 2005*

Hello, i need help. My phaeton have old control unit where is vw cradle but working only with phaeton mobile i purchased adapter for blackberry bold 9900 and it is not working in my paheton but in my fathers car touran 2008 cross it working there. So i ask, can i swap control units? And where control unit are located? Big Thank you.


----------

